# First Walleyes for the fiancee'



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Fished the Ausable below 5 channels dam sat, sun and mon at dark with jigs. Michigal got her first wallys.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice! Good eating right there.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

great eating there. drakes mix with mixed with a fat tire...try it out


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

They made a great meal. Best friend bought a house in Glennie. We did a fish fry for them while we were up there. We now have a standing offer to come up and visit any time we want. Free lodging! Ha ha.


----------

